# lesion, not pregnant???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

on another site some people are saying my guppy has leison and that shes not pregnant.
here are some pics, a few days ago it was a black dot
( i though it was the gravid spot) day before yesterday, it was a big black spot(these are the pictures of it) today its the same size it just has a hint of red. my guppy is very very fat, as of right now she is very round but its more of a squared round(make sense? i am a little bit worried on this one.

oh yeah i got her about three weeks ago, along with i male she has been fat ever since.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

She looks pregnant to me. But I am no guppy expert. ;-)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

a few other people on another site said it could be lesion(worms)


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I personally think she looks pregnant. The pictures are not good enough to see a lesion, at least not for these old eyes. 

When I raised guppies, I did notice that the lighter bodied Females never got a very dark gravid spot. and it looked just like yours. So she looks pregnant in my opinion.

Is she showing any other signs of stress? Or bloat or anything else that is causing you consern? If not, I would just assume she is pregnant. 

But, watch her. See if there is anything else that is bothering her. Test your tank, make sure everything is okay. Maybe do a water change just to freshin up the place abit. If you see anything else that doesn't seem right, come back and we will take it from there. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i cleaned out my tank a few days ago, so that means i did about a 20% water change.
she has been fine, hyper(loves attention) i did notice she has been in the grass some more, but i just put the grass in two days ago(below)
shes fine of what i can tell she eats, shes moving non-stop, she doesent just float aroud like some fish or hang at the bottom. always swimming.....
this is good right?(i think so)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

''this is good right'' the fish behavior not the pic(the pic came out good though...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

The pic did come out good 

And yes your discription sounds good also. Her hanging out in the grass makes me feel like she is checking it out to see if she could drop there. 

I still say she is pregnant. you gonna be a daddy! ;-)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here is the real daddy(if it is not lesion, i doubt it now.thanks!!!)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here is a better(bigger) picture of Mr. Fish(his name) i love the white top fin,
and the blue and red go good together i think

any more input would be appreciated.

also how much longer tll she has the fry(the picture was take two days ago)
thanks alot Hunter


----------

